# Delta Band Saw Parts



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I have a 9" Delta Band saw Model 28-150. I over tightened the blade breaking the tension bracket (Part 1341597). I've searched the internet for a replacement part with no luck. The part is listed as obsolete with no mention of a replacement part.

Does anyone know of a source for this tension bracket.

Regards
Ben


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Start calling individual Delta service centers, there may be one still around or a tech might know of a work-around.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Have you tried to this site  ? There could be aftermarket part available too .


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Jack

Renovo has accepted my order. It's a 'back order' but it's the first source that I'm aware of.

Thanks again
Ben


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I broke mine but it is a 14 inch delta and I got one that will to brake at least not so easy from Iturra Design email at [email protected] phone 1866 883 8064 I got one made out of steel . Gene


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Thanks Jack
> 
> Renovo has accepted my order. It's a 'back order' but it's the first source that I'm aware of.
> 
> ...


No longer available, and back ordered? Good luck. If you have a friend with a machine shop, I don't think it would be that hard to make one.

I have one of those bandsaws and had the same issue several years ago. Makes me wish I had ordered 2 when they were still available! Probably sell it for parts or trash it, if it breaks again!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I had that same band saw, and the exact same thing happened. The piece of metal that broke was very soft and not very strong.

I ended up replacing the band saw with a 14" Grizzly. Looks like you found a replacement part, for the Delta. I would STRONGLY recommend detensioning the blade after each day of usage to keep the strain off that piece.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Thanks Jack
> 
> Renovo has accepted my order. It's a 'back order' but it's the first source that I'm aware of.
> 
> ...


I suspect if they can provide the part that soon.

NiceG316 , would that really work? I de-tension my blade because I know that it could lengthen blade life and lessen the chance of breaking blades. Leaving the blade under tension would weaken the tension spring.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

This part is compatible with the following machines: 

Delta 
BS100 Type 1 Band Saw
SM400 Type 1 Band Saw 
28-150 Type 1 Band Saw
28-150 Type 2 Band Saw 


you mite check at here with the above model numbers for the part , good luck Delta BS100 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

del schisler said:


> you mite check at here with the above model numbers for the part , good luck Delta BS100 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com


Only tells us the same thing... Obsolete not available!


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Thanks to all for the usual good advise. I E-mailed Renco to ensure that they can deliver.
They have responded that they deal directly with the original manufacturer of the part and that they have a order in progress. We'll see.

Meanwhile I'm going to disassemble the saw to extract the broken part. I'll attempt to put it back together with JB-Weld.

For those of you folks that might not be aware of this product, it is a two part epoxy adhesive which is readily available in most automotive parts supply store.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

bosox said:


> NiceG316 , would that really work? I de-tension my blade because I know that it could lengthen blade life and lessen the chance of breaking blades. Leaving the blade under tension would weaken the tension spring.


The idea of removing the tension for extending the life of the blade is the same for that metal part. As I said, it is very soft and weak steal. Taking the tension off of it will reduce the strain on it.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Thanks to all for the usual good advise. I E-mailed Renco to ensure that they can deliver.
> They have responded that they deal directly with the original manufacturer of the part and that they have a order in progress. We'll see.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm going to disassemble the saw to extract the broken part. I'll attempt to put it back together with JB-Weld.
> ...


jb weld will not hold this, why not take it to a welding shop and see if it can be welded , if pop metal you are out of luck may be diecast of some sort, ? but jb will not work, i have used it, you can hack saw ect but i don't think the strength is \their ,


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

check with this guy i have ordered some beiring's for delta he has more item's email from the web site and ask him ?? [email protected]


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

NiceG316 said:


> The idea of removing the tension for extending the life of the blade is the same for that metal part. As I said, it is very soft and weak steal. Taking the tension off of it will reduce the strain on it.


I see. Thanks for explaining. Another good reason of de tensioning the blade.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

I stared out over 40 years ago I bought all Taiwan tools and. After a few years I decided I wanted all the good stuff . So I bought all Delta equipment and I was not happy with any of it I could find fault with every piece of it . I have slowly gotten rid of most of it . I still have a drill press the shaft with the handles to push the drill bit down with was hollow and the lever shaft handle only had two threads in the hollow portion which seemed to be cast because it just broke out . So I drilled a big hole in the end of the hollow part . So I put some liquid steel out of a tube inside the hollow hub. And it is still useable this way . It looks like a piece of crap . And there has been other parts of plastic that have broken and had to be made out of something better . Have any of you others out there had any kind of trouble like this with your Delta equipment ? Gene


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

I stared out over 40 years ago I bought all Taiwan tools and. After a few years I decided I wanted all the good stuff . So I bought all Delta equipment and I was not happy with any of it I could find fault with every piece of it . I have slowly gotten rid of most of it . I still have a drill press the shaft with the handles to push the drill bit down with was hollow and the lever shaft handle only had two threads in the hollow portion which seemed to be cast because it just broke out . So I drilled a big hole in the end of the hollow part . So I put some liquid steel out of a tube inside the hollow hub. And it is still useable this way . It looks like a piece of crap . And there has been other parts of plastic that have broken and had to be made out of something better . Have any of you others out there had any kind of trouble like this with your Delta equipment ? See my shop to see all my good equipment I have now .Gene


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is why I am not real happy with Delta it seems like they can make a decent machine and then put a piece of crap in it that is going to break . I had all Delta at one time but I am slowly get rid of it . There is better equipment out there . Gene


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Vintage, vintage, vintage. The only way to go.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

AxlMyk said:


> Vintage, vintage, vintage. The only way to go.


May be a *good* way to go, most definitely *not* the only way to go!:sarcastic:


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

AxlMyk said:


> Vintage, vintage, vintage. The only way to go.


Cool to see you have some vintage tools. I am quite interested with your band saw. What is it?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Dmeadows said:


> May be a *good* way to go, most definitely *not* the only way to go!:sarcastic:


It is if you want quality machines.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bosox said:


> Cool to see you have some vintage tools. I am quite interested with your band saw. What is it?


It's a 1966 14" Delta Metal/Wood model w/riser. Totally restored from this condition.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

AxlMyk said:


> It's a 1966 14" Delta Metal/Wood model w/riser. Totally restored from this condition.


What was the price when you got that band saw? What were the parts you bought to restore it ?


----------



## dthandyman (May 24, 2013)

*delta Part 1341597 found*

I found 2600 of these discontinued/obsolete parts....... never guess where..... DELTA themselves. But of course they didn't even know they had them until I complained to management. Well you can place the order at 877-832-4301. I might suggest you buy two just in case. This part is the tension bracket for delta bandsaws model #s: BS100, 28-150, SM400, BS150LS, and BS28-180. Hope this helps a few frustrated people out there


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Cool eh. and good news. That information will surely help.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dustin.

Thanks for joining us.....


----------



## Leonidas (Dec 4, 2020)

Ben I said:


> I have a 9" Delta Band saw Model 28-150. I over tightened the blade breaking the tension bracket (Part 1341597). I've searched the internet for a replacement part with no luck. The part is listed as obsolete with no mention of a replacement part.
> 
> Does anyone know of a source for this tension bracket.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonidas (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi all, I was in the same boat gave up on searching and solved my issue the following way, please look at the photos attached for a reference


----------



## cah027 (Dec 19, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but it looks as if Leonidas and possibly others still need this. I just broke my Tensioner bracket for my Delta BS100, So I modeled one up and 3d printed it in polycarbonate filament. I just started what I feel will be the final revision of it. I have made a few design improvements to help strengthen the area where it breaks and to compensate for it being plastic, although a durable one. Stay tuned, and please let me know if you are interested in printing one for yourself. I will post the file somewhere.


----------



## cah027 (Dec 19, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Hi all, I was in the same boat gave up on searching and solved my issue the following way, please look at the photos attached for a reference
> View attachment 396528
> View attachment 396529
> View attachment 396530
> View attachment 396531


Oh I see how you did it. If my 3d printed part doesn't work, I will try your way for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @cah027


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @cah027 , welcome to the forum.

Good to have an alternate way to solve a problem.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Be careful with Renovo 








Renovoparts.com DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THEM!!!!


Other - Renovo Sales (Rating: 1) I made the mistake of ordering a replacement switch for my old Delta 42" lathe 46-715 from Renovoparts.com on 11.25.18. They took my order & money but refuse to get the part to me. To date they still haven't even placed the order. I have called every Friday to...




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## cah027 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## cah027 (Dec 19, 2021)

jw2170 said:


> G'day @cah027 , welcome to the forum.
> 
> Good to have an alternate way to solve a problem.


Thank you Old55 and jw2170


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice work. I don't want to be a nay-sayer, but the proof of the pudding is whether it will actually hold up under blade tension. Otherwise, it's form over function. I'd love to be proved wrong, so looking forward to followup.


----------



## cah027 (Dec 19, 2021)

jdonhowe said:


> Very nice work. I don't want to be a nay-sayer, but the proof of the pudding is whether it will actually hold up under blade tension. Otherwise, it's form over function. I'd love to be proved wrong, so looking forward to followup.


I am right there with you on wondering if it will hold up under the tension. So far it has, but it's only been a couple of days and zero use except for a few cuts for testing. Another reason why I used polycarbonate. It's about the toughest filament a consumer level printer can print. Also, the design modification around the hole where the pen goes helps. 

During the design and prototype process I had failures with the main threaded rod hole busting while taping the threads. I may need to enlarge the printed hole so that the tap doesn't cut as much material.


----------



## broha6197 (5 mo ago)

cah027 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but it looks as if Leonidas and possibly others still need this. I just broke my Tensioner bracket for my Delta BS100, So I modeled one up and 3d printed it in polycarbonate filament. I just started what I feel will be the final revision of it. I have made a few design improvements to help strengthen the area where it breaks and to compensate for it being plastic, although a durable one. Stay tuned, and please let me know if you are interested in printing one for yourself. I will post the file somewhere.


Is the part number 1341598? If so, would you be interested in selling me one? I purchased a BS100 and the blade was extremely loose. I adjusted the tension slightly and when I manually turned the sheave the blade was still loose but all of the sudden it may have went tight and the support bracket broke. Seemed to be cheaply made.


----------



## broha6197 (5 mo ago)

Leonidas said:


> Hi all, I was in the same boat gave up on searching and solved my issue the following way, please look at the photos attached for a reference
> View attachment 396528
> View attachment 396529
> View attachment 396530
> View attachment 396531


I might be looking to part my saw out as I broke the lower support bracket but the top piece is fine. Any interest in buying parts from my BS100? Here is a picture of the part.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @broha6197


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @broha6197


----------



## broha6197 (5 mo ago)

broha6197 said:


> I might be looking to part my saw out as I broke the lower support bracket but the top piece is fine. Any interest in buying parts from my BS100? Here is a picture of the part.
> View attachment 402232
> 
> View attachment 402231


I made a repair with JB Weld.. I will test it out this weekend after I install new sheave liners (tires).


----------



## broha6197 (5 mo ago)




----------

